# Experienced CPC,CPMA, COSC seeking remote position



## Cindyrev67 (Feb 12, 2015)

CINDY E. VANDERPOEST, RMA, CPC, CPMA, COSC 
999 Placid Drive Melbourne, Florida  32935  321-213-2184  Cindyev67@Yahoo.com
Dynamic, versatile, articulate and credentialed medical industry professional with over 25 years of broad based expertise in Medical Office Management, Medical Assisting and Medical Billing and Coding which includes multi-specialty Evaluation and Management services, Orthopedic Surgery, Neurology and Medical Auditing.  Detailed-oriented, analytical, quality focused professional billing specialist with exemplary organization skills.  Successful track record handling complicated assignments.  Highly experienced in reconciling insurance and patient payments and resolving account disputes.  Able to perform a variety of administrative and clinical duties that support the delivery of comprehensive health care services in a manner that most satisfies patients and promotes financial stability.  Proficient in a variety of practice management software applications.  Dedicated to maintaining strict patient confidentiality.
CORE COMPETENCIES

	Benefit Analysis & Medical Coding
	CPT, ICD-9, HCPCS II & Claims Processing
	Reimbursement Technology
	Accounts Payable & Accounts Receivable
	Pre-Certification & Medical Authorization/Referrals
	HIPPA Regulations
	Inpatient & Outpatient Coding
	Multi-Specialty E/M Coding
	General Orthopedic Surgery Coding
	Orthopedic Spine Surgery Coding
	Neurology Coding
	Pain Management Coding
	Emergency Medicine Coding
	HCC Coding 
	Medical Auditing
	Medical Assisting & Patient Care Procedures

EDUCATION / CERTIFICATIONS/MEMBERSHIPS 
Keiser University, Melbourne, Florida - Associate of Arts - Health Services Administration - 2011
Keiser University, Melbourne, Florida - Medical Assisting - 1989
	Registered Medical Assistant (RMA) - License # 61384 - Accredited by the American Medical Technologist - 1989
	Certified Professional Coder (CPC) - Certification # 01179505 - Accredited by AAPC ? 2011
	Certified Professional Medical Auditor (CPMA) ? Accredited by AAPC - 2013 
	Certified Orthopedic Surgery Coder (COSC) - Accredited by AAPC - 2012 
PROFESSIONAL PROFILE
	Perform Audit coding of disease and injury diagnosis, acuity of care and procedures.
	Ability to read and abstract medical records, procedure notes and operative reports to apply correct ICD-9-CM, CPT, HCPCS Level II and modifier coding assignments.
	Knowledge of medical terminology, anatomy and physiology, disease process, pharmacology, and surgical procedures to support accurate code assignment.
	Over 3 years billing and collections experience in orthopedic surgery including spine surgery & evaluation & management services.
	Knowledge of accepted medical abbreviations and their meanings to support accurate code assignment
	Perform all Medical Assistant duties including taking vitals, performing phlebotomy, administering injections, conducting electrocardiograms, pulmonary function and holter monitor studies; ensured optimized patient care levels in accordance with established clinical policies, protocols, regulations, and standards.
	Understanding of medical coding and billing requirements; ability to navigate complex Medicare, Medicaid, Managed Care, Worker?s Compensation, auto, secondary, and third party payers.
	Able to maintain detailed patient records and ensure confidentiality and integrity of all data; ensure up to date credentialing requirements, facility privileges and memberships.
	Advanced technical skills required to learn and navigate a variety of software systems, trouble-shoot computer problems, install periodic updates to software programs and work efficiently in a virtual environment.
PROFESSIONAL HISTORY 
2013 to Present:  Coding Concepts, Inc / Mesa, Arizona ? Remote Multi-Specialty Auditor and Coder
2012 to Present: Aviacode / Jacksonville, FL - Remote Multi-Specialty E/M ,Orthopedic and Neurology Coder 
2012 to 2013: SCIO Health Analytics / Jacksonville, FL - Remote Medical Auditor
2011 to 2012: The Back Center / Melbourne, FL ? Orthopedic Coder/Patient Account Representative
2009 to 2011: Ray Adamcik, M.D. /Adamcik Medical, Palm Bay, FL - Office Manager/Medical Assistant
2004 to 2005: Poonam Mishra, D.O. /Medical Associates of Brevard, Melbourne, FL - Patient Account Representative
2003 to 2004: Christopher Prusinski, D.O. / Neurology Associates, Melbourne, FL - Patient Account Representative
2002 to 2003: HQM Assisted Living Facility of Palm Bay, Palm Bay, FL - Assistant Business Office Manager
1996 to 2002: David Smith, D.O. / Wuesthoff Medical Systems, Inc., Melbourne, FL - Medical Assistant


----------



## valariej (Feb 16, 2015)

*remote coding position*

Are you looking for a full time remote coding position?


----------

